

Optimal DBMS block size regardless of disk type is 4 KB - rkalla
https://plus.google.com/u/0/107397941677313236670/posts/61m14ssuCL2

======
opendomain
This is a very in-depth analysis of PostgreSql - I would love to see it
compared to Oracle, mySql, or SQL server. After reviewing the charts - it made
me wonder if the base code had a 4k buffer, so that is why the optimal write
block was the same size. One other investigation that is missing is 64 bit vs
32 and different OS

